# Tortoise potential bleeding from tail/penis???



## Nathania (Apr 20, 2016)

Hi all, 
My tort has just recovered from a RI. And everything seems to be going well...he's active and eats lots. But I noticed his tail was a little bit pink one day, and a few days later I saw some red stuff on his plate (I hadn't fed him anything red) two days ago.. and today his tail looks a little bit more pink/red and I think he may be bleeding a little bit. I would have asked the VET when I took him but his tail was fine when I took him for the RI. What could be causing this? He is housed by himself do I don't see how there could be any trauma.


----------



## CathyNed (Apr 20, 2016)

Nathania said:


> Hi all,
> My tort has just recovered from a RI. And everything seems to be going well...he's active and eats lots. But I noticed his tail was a little bit pink one day, and a few days later I saw some red stuff on his plate (I hadn't fed him anything red) two days ago.. and today his tail looks a little bit more pink/red and I think he may be bleeding a little bit. I would have asked the VET when I took him but his tail was fine when I took him for the RI. What could be causing this? He is housed by himself do I don't see how there could be any trauma.



Hi, just wondeeing if your tort is walking properly. Is his shell raised off the ground when he walks? My Russian is not walking well and is inclined to drag his back legs when he walks which means his lower shell and tail end up scraping on the substrate/grass/floor. This has resulted in his tail being constantly grazed/scraped/raw when he walks around. Other posters have sugested that i put vaseline on his tail so it does not get graze as easily. Hope this helps. Just info on what ive seen.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 20, 2016)

Can we see pictures please? I'm wondering if the vet gave your tortoise a vitamin a injection. Too much vitamin a causes the skin to slough off.


----------

